

 Tetris could reduce trauma - dhimes
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/scienceandtechnology/science/sciencenews/4142908/Playing-the-video-game-Tetris-could-reduce-trauma-claim-Oxford-University.html

======
dhimes
I would be interested in how Sudoku compares. That is also a deep distraction,
challenging but not overwhelming (they can be made pretty simple, and
progressively harder), but _doesn't_ have the moving colored objects.

